# Habano Vs Maduro



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

Never had a Habano wrapped cigar yet, what is the difference in flavor between Habano and say Maduro? Both look pretty dark.. Was thinking of trying The Edge Habano from Rocky Patel


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

The edge are decent in Corojo and Sumatra but I haven't had one in Habano. Alec Bradley tempus can be had in Habano and Habano maduro. Could be a good comparison


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Nub has the whole range - can throw in Cameroon and Connecticut as well if you'd like to sample what various wrappers will do to a cigar.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I have had both in Perdomo Barrel Aged the Maduro is more to my liking, but then I like Expresso Coffee & strong coffee. I would never ever think of putting anthing cup of black coffee. No Starbucks foo foo drinks for me, Coffee is best strong & black.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I have had both in Perdomo Barrel Aged the Maduro is more to my liking, but then I like Expresso Coffee & strong coffee. I would never ever think of putting anthing cup of black coffee. No Starbucks foo foo drinks for me, Coffee is best strong & black.


Hell yea


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Habano is going to be a little cleaner, more nuts, a lot more dry wood and leather, and maybe some more spice; often more towards the medium spectrum in terms of flavor strenth. 

Maduro, depending on the leaf (San Andreas, Colorado Broadleaf, etc) is going to be more earthy, often lots of damp soil, espresso bitterness, cocoa, and maybe some sweetness, but almost always come across as much more full-bodied. Remember, these are broad(leaf, haha!) generalities, so your mileage may vary.

It's all about your preferences. I personally used to only like maduros, and the darker and stronger, the better. Over the years, I've moved to preferring a more balanced cigar, and now most maduros are just too much power, not enough finesse. That varies based on blender and material, of course.


----------



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

Had The Edge Habano today, was a good smoke, found a deal on em, so wanted to try out 1 from the B&M first.


----------



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Habano is going to be a little cleaner, more nuts, a lot more dry wood and leather, and maybe some more spice; often more towards the medium spectrum in terms of flavor strenth.
> 
> Maduro, depending on the leaf (San Andreas, Colorado Broadleaf, etc) is going to be more earthy, often lots of damp soil, espresso bitterness, cocoa, and maybe some sweetness, but almost always come across as much more full-bodied. Remember, these are broad(leaf, haha!) generalities, so your mileage may vary.
> 
> It's all about your preferences. I personally used to only like maduros, and the darker and stronger, the better. Over the years, I've moved to preferring a more balanced cigar, and now most maduros are just too much power, not enough finesse. That varies based on blender and material, of course.


Ilusione Ultra OP... What is this cherry taste to it? Ever had one of these? What characteristic ..ie wrap? something else? gives it the hint of cherry I taste?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't smoked it so I can't say for sure, but it's probably so something in the blend.


----------



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I haven't smoked it so I can't say for sure, but it's probably so something in the blend.


Was a good smoke, as smooth as the 1964, but had that pleasant cherry taste to it, not over powering, but just right. Only see 1-2 places that carry these online, B&M is a few bucks more per stick..


----------

